
Ask HN: My non-savvy friends are telling me to buy stocks. Is a crisis coming? - sidesquid
Hi everyone,<p>To me it seems like everyone is suddenly talking about stocks, like how the US markets are at a all time high yet I hear my friends who do have any interest in stocks and don’t follow the market saying that they are buying in to ride along to the top just because. And it is starting to ring some bells in my head because that situation was very familiar in 2007. Are you guys leaving the markets now or making any preparations for a potential crisis?
======
antstrangler
As of a few years I've been building/maintaining 15-20% liquid assets that
just keep pace with inflation. I'll lose a few percent of growth every year
I'm wrong, and I will be wrong most years.

I know what it costs me to be wrong. I don't know what the profit is when I'm
right.

------
kls
If you are not day trading, buy good companies with good fundamentals and ride
out any lows if there is a dip in the market. Good companies will recover they
always do.

~~~
sidesquid
Yes that’s what I’m doing as well in this bull situation

------
Shalle135
I’ve rearranged my portfolio. Now I mostly focus on smaller cap companies. The
stakes are lower but the overall risks and returns are higher.

------
troydavis
This could have been written at any point in the last 5 years. Don’t try to
time the market, it’s a fool’s game.

